# Daisy chaining monitors.



## Leuchty (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it possible to run 2 passive stage monitors from one channel of a stereo power amp?

The monitors in question have 2 inputs rated at 8 ohms and 1000w peak.

Is it ok to connect the first monitor to the power amp and the second monitor to the first monitor?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 20, 2012)

It depends on the amplifier.

Amplifiers are rated to a minimum impedance load(OHMS).
It will likely say so on the back of the amp, and if not check the manual or download it. Most amplifiers will be rated for 8, 4, or 2 ohms as minimum load.

When you daisy chain speakers together it puts them in a parallel circuit, which lowers the impedance as you add speakers. If they are equivalent impedance all you need to do to calculate impedance is divide the impedance rating of the speaker by the number of speakers. So, 2 8 ohm speakers daisy chained(in parallel) will present a 4 ohm load to the amp.(8ohms divided by 2 speakers = 4 ohms). 

DO NOT overload your amp by going below the minimum load or it will substantially shorten the lifespan of said amplifier, and likely cause significant distortion/clipping which could also damage your speakers. HTH


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 22, 2012)

Excellent!

I will be using 4 speakers in total. 2 for each channel of a stereo amp.

All speakers are 8 ohms. So it will have an 4 ohm loadon each channel. The amp has a 2 ohm minimum load.

Thanks heaps for your help. Repped!


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 22, 2012)

No prob man. Happy monitoring


----------

